# Blackmoor the 21st of October[superb offer]



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

We are looking for 3 golfers to play Blackmoor on the Wednesday the 21st October.

Richart has kindly offered to take us on.
We need 1 for Rich's team and 2 for mine.

Rich,leftie,chrisd and 1 other
Myself,Liverpoolphil and 2 others.

Anyone welcome.

The great news is it will cost you Â£15 yes you saw right Â£15
plus a Â£5 bet.

A Â£10 donation to HFH would be fantastic but not compulsory just a nice jesture.

Post your interest.


----------



## IainP (Oct 7, 2015)

I am interested.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

IainP said:



			I am interested.
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you a pm


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd be interested as well Tony. But if others from further a field are interested, then same for HFH's if needed I can drop out


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I'd be interested as well Tony. But if others from further a field are interested, then same for HFH's if needed I can drop out 

Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2015)

IainP said:



			I am interested.
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate see you there.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2015)

It looks like we are looking for 1 more person.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			It looks like we are looking for 1 more person.
		
Click to expand...

I can probably make it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2015)

PieMan said:



			I can probably make it.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know if you can be a definite asap would be great to see you.

I take it you ditch Devon


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes put me down as a yes.

Yes mate - unfortunately had to ditch Devon for this year!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Yes put me down as a yes.

Yes mate - unfortunately had to ditch Devon for this year!
		
Click to expand...

Topman.

Will confirm times very shortly as soon as ive spoken to Rich


----------



## ADB (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like you are full, but I could be a reserve if anyone drops out.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2015)

ADB said:



			Looks like you are full, but I could be a reserve if anyone drops out.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate thx I will keep you in mind.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Yes put me down as a yes.

Yes mate - unfortunately had to ditch Devon for this year!
		
Click to expand...

Will be good to see you again Paul.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2015)

Pieman
Paperboy
IainP

You need to be at Blackmoor on the 21st of October at 10.30-10.45 for a tee off at 11.30.

See you there.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Will be good to see you again Paul.
		
Click to expand...

You too Rich :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Oct 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Pieman
Paperboy
IainP

You need to be at Blackmoor on the 21st of October at 10.30-10.45 for a tee off at 11.30.

See you there.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate - see you then.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 9, 2015)

See all of you there!!


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2015)

Hopefully everyone is still ok for this. I assume my team has been practicing hard, as we don't want to lose to Pokerjoke's motley crew.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

Who replaced Smiffy in your team ?


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who replaced Smiffy in your team ?
		
Click to expand...

 A ringer.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

richart said:



			A ringer.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Which one 

Paul , Iain or Simon


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who replaced Smiffy in your team ?
		
Click to expand...

Has he pulled out then?

Weather looks ok just dull and overcast a bit like Rich's mob.

Looking forward to it.

Any news on Liphook Phil


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2015)

Is this the whippersnapers v old farts meet? 


Only Pokerjokes team looks decidedly frail!  :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Has he pulled out then?

Weather looks ok just dull and overcast a bit like Rich's mob.

Looking forward to it.

Any news on Liphook Phil
		
Click to expand...

Thought he pulled out ages ago ? Hence why three players were needed ?

Liphook - tee between 1 and 2 will be there at 12


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Is this the whippersnapers v old farts meet? 


Only Pokerjokes team looks decidedly frail!  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Oi I will have you know they all past the fitness test with flying colours.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought he pulled out ages ago ? Hence why three players were needed ?

Liphook - tee between 1 and 2 will be there at 12
		
Click to expand...

What times it get dark.
Have we got anything lined up for Wednesday evening.
Got to watch the apprentice


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Has he pulled out then?

Weather looks ok just dull and overcast a bit like Rich's mob.

Looking forward to it.
l
		
Click to expand...

If he hasn't I have got five in my team.

Dull and overcast. Take those words back, or I will set Leftie on you.:angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			What times it get dark.
Have we got anything lined up for Wednesday evening.
Got to watch the apprentice
		
Click to expand...

We should be fine to finish around 6ish 

Nothing lined up for Wed - will find a pub to eat nearby


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2015)

richart said:



			If he hasn't I have got five in my team.

Dull and overcast. Take those words back, or I will set Leftie on you.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Ok I take it back Leftie's face is very scaryoo:


----------



## IainP (Oct 18, 2015)

What are the teams?


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2015)

IainP said:



			What are the teams?
		
Click to expand...

 Will save that for the day, otherwise if you knew you are playing with Chrisd you may not turn up. Oooops.


----------



## IainP (Oct 20, 2015)

Ha!
Well it is a day off from work and not doing D.I.Y. so that is good enough for me.
Glorious sunny afternoon here at the moment, suspect us coming from west may be bringing/following the rain tomorrow.
Still, looking forward to it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes me too mate a little rain wont hurt.

Im sure as usual the welcome will be warm until they get beat then we will get the cold shoulder.

Whats the course like Rich?


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes me too mate a little rain wont hurt.

Im sure as usual the welcome will be warm until they get beat then we will get the cold shoulder.

Whats the course like Rich?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't played since H4H weekend. From memory it was in good nick.


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Im sure as usual the welcome will be warm until they get beat then we will get the cold shoulder.

Click to expand...

 To save time , you will be getting the cold shoulder as soon as you arrive at the course.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 20, 2015)

Lol, Rich from when is the kitchen open? Thinking of leaving fairly early so I can have a relax pot of tea and some kind of breakfast!!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes me too mate a little rain wont hurt.
		
Click to expand...


I came down with a stonking cold over night - I really don't want to get wet!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 20, 2015)

richart said:



			To save time , you will be getting the cold shoulder as soon as you arrive at the course.

Click to expand...

Very good


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I came down with a stonking cold over night - I really don't want to get wet!
		
Click to expand...

Hope you feel better tomorrow mate.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 20, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Lol, Rich from when is the kitchen open? Thinking of leaving fairly early so I can have a relax pot of tea and some kind of breakfast!!
		
Click to expand...

A bowl of Alpen mate don't forget your on a diet.

Im going to get there for 10.15 ish


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Hope you feel better tomorrow mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 20, 2015)

Pot of tea and some toast was going to be my option.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2015)

Hope you all have a good day. Sorry that I couldn't make it due to a mix up in my diary.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Hope you all have a good day. Sorry that I couldn't make it due to a mix up in my diary.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob. Of course it's peeing down here in Kent!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2015)

Thx for hosting today Rich at Blackmoor the course was in great condition seeing the rain we had overnight and into the morning but happily had stopped by the time we starting playing.

Myself,LiverpoolPhil,Pieman and Paperboy took on
Chrisd,Richard,Iain and Leftie in a combined Stableford as well as an Individual Stableford.

After a blob on the first Rich took the individual with a superb 40 points and it was the best ive ever seen him hit the ball,Chris picked up 2nd with 34 points so there was only ever going to be one winner of the team prize and it went to the old timers.

Thx to all that came and played it was good to see the old and the new.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			After a blob on the first Rich took the individual with a superb 40 points
		
Click to expand...

Jesus H Christ!!!


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 21, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx for hosting today Rich at Blackmoor the course was in great condition seeing the rain we had overnight and into the morning but happily had stopped by the time we starting playing.

*Myself,LiverpoolPhil,Pieman* took on
Chrisd,Richard,Iain and Leftie in a combined Stableford as well as an Individual Stableford.

After a blob on the first Rich took the individual with a superb 40 points and it was the best ive ever seen him hit the ball,Chris picked up 2nd with 34 points so there was only ever going to be one winner of the team prize and it went to the old timers.

Thx to all that came and played it was good to see the old and the new.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that for you Tony.

Thxs to Chris, Iain and Paul for their company as I strolled around the course with a bad case of the unmentionables.

Echo everything Tony said above 

PS a donation to H4H's will be incoming before the weekend.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Jesus H Christ!!!


Click to expand...

 Quite.

Thanks to Tony for his generosity which meant that forumers only paid Â£15 for a round at Blackmoor.:thup:

Not sure where that score came from, but home advantage must have had a lot to do with it. I did notice that my playing partners all knew the correct lines off the tee, and into the greens. Think they must be playing Blackmoor rather too much.

Thanks to Tony, Phil and Roger for plenty of laughs, and some decent golf. No one scored less than 31 points, which off the whites, no preferred lies was not bad. Just wish I had entered the stableford today, as I would have had a one shot cut.

Hopefully see you all again soon, and that we didn't shock IanP on his first forum meet. At least he didn't have to play with Liverpoolphil, so we looked after him,.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2015)

After coming down with a Stonker of a cold and looking at last night, and this mornings peeing weather I'd have been very happy had the whole thing been called off!  Thankfully it wasn't as I had a really great day with the 8 players and particularly with Paperboy, Pieman and, forum meet virgin, Ianp, who didn't seem too put off by playing with us mob :smirk:

A great thanks to Pokerjoke and Richart for sorting out a smashing meet at one brilliant course


----------



## Leftie (Oct 21, 2015)

My thanks also to Rich and Tony for a good day out.  As always the day is made by fellow Forumers and a welcome to Iain who I'm sure will attend more meets.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			After coming down with a Stonker of a cold and looking at last night, and this mornings peeing weather I'd have been very happy had the whole thing been called off!  Thankfully it wasn't as I had a really great day with the 8 players and particularly with Paperboy, Pieman and, forum meet virgin, Ianp, who didn't seem too put off by playing with us mob :smirk:

A great thanks to Pokerjoke and Richart for sorting out a smashing meet at one brilliant course
		
Click to expand...

 I thought the beard made you look younger Chris. 

You could pass for 70 no trouble at all.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2015)

Cracking day out

Started badly with a 3 and half hour journey after and accident on M1 then M25 - arrived two mins before the tee time 

Great round from Rich - some cracking drives followed by some very good up and downs - fully deserved 40 points

Good to see some regulars and also one newbie - hopefully see you join in some more meets Ian :thup:

Also thanks to Leftie for giving me and Tony and fright with a shot straight at us from 10 yards :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2015)

richart said:



			I thought the beard made you look younger Chris. 

You could pass for 70 no trouble at all.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Think he is getting in practise for his Santa Claus auditions early :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Also thanks to Leftie for giving me and Tony and fright with a shot straight at us from 10 yards :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Never seen you move so fast, apart from when you chased your trolley into the undergrowth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Never seen you move so fast, apart from when you chased your trolley into the undergrowth.

Click to expand...

Tony's trolley :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2015)

richart said:



			I thought the beard made you look younger Chris. 

You could pass for 70 no trouble at all.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Think he is getting in practise for his Santa Claus auditions early :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I explained it to you, I'm having a competition as to who can grow the best beard, and, the wife did have a one day head start and frankly I think that'll ensure she'll still win!


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tony's trolley :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Wow, surprised you bothered then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Wow, surprised you bothered then.

Click to expand...

Was tempted to let it run away


----------



## IainP (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the invite/opportunity/welcome. Our match was played in great spirit, being also a Blackmoor newbie I was pointed in the right direction often. Thoroughly enjoyed the course and company.
Having this season come closer to making use of my club membership I am keen to start finding more team for forum meets. Happy I could be a stand in 'old timer' :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Oct 21, 2015)

It was ok I suppose.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 21, 2015)

No cracking day as always at Blackmoor - made awful journeys there and back worthwhile!

Course was in fantastic nick and company was excellent. Good to see familiar faces and meet Simon and Ian. Well done to Tony and Rich for organising.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2015)

IainP said:



			Happy I could be a stand in 'old timer' :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I thought you fitted in seamlessly Ian, and didn't look out of place.

The 'old timers' gave the 'young guns' a hell of a beating.:whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2015)

richart said:



			I thought you fitted in seamlessly Ian, and didn't look out of place.

The 'old timers' gave the 'young guns' a hell of a beating.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

How right you are Rich ....... there's life in us old boys still!


----------



## Leftie (Oct 21, 2015)

richart said:



			The 'old timers' gave the 'young guns' a hell of a beating.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That almost stunned Phil and Tony into a moment's silence - almost....... :ears:


----------

